# Keine EXE beim Export



## Kris (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo

Eclipse exportiert das Programm aber erstellt auf einmal keine exe File mehr. Woran liegt dies. Es hat bei dem Projekt vorher funktioniert. Nun nicht mehr. Ich habe sogar ein komplett neues Eclipse geladen, ein neues Projekt in einem neuen Workspace angelegt, also es besteht keinerlei Verbindung zu dem ersten Programm. Trotzdem wird keine exe-Datei beim Export erstellt.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (23. Feb 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz. Du hattest vorher in Deinem Projekt eine exe und die ist jetzt weg? 
Mit Eclipse erstellt man in der Regel jar-Dateien und wenn man mag kann man mit externen Programmen (z. B. launch4j) dazu Exe-Wrapper machen. Exe-Dateien gibt es bei Eclipse normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Kris (23. Feb 2010)

Wenn man eine RCP über den Export Wizard für Windows erstellt, dann wird eine EXE Datei erzeugt. Bei den vorherigen Exports wurde diese auch erstellt. Nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2010)

Schau mal in die Product Definition ob dort 'this product includes binary launchers' aktiviert ist.
Falls ja, hast du das Delta Pack installiert?


----------



## Kris (7. Mrz 2010)

Nein habe ich nicht. Hat vorher auch ohne geklappt.
Wenn ich das DeltaPack installiere, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung, das er ein Plugin in einer älteren Version erwartet.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2010)

Zum Cross-Platform Build brauchst du das Delta Pack, wenn du nur für deine Platform baust geht es auch ohne. Hast du den Haken gescheckt? Der muss wie gesagt aktiviert sein.


----------



## Kris (9. Mrz 2010)

Habe das Problem entdeckt. Das Plugin eclipse.equinox.launcher war nicht im Productfile.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mrz 2010)

Kris hat gesagt.:


> Habe das Problem entdeckt. Das Plugin eclipse.equinox.launcher war nicht im Productfile.



Ich würde anstatt alle einzelene Plugins zu impoertieren auf feature umsteigen... Denn im eclipse.rcp feature ist normal alles wichtige drin.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mrz 2010)

equinox.launcher muss auch nicht im Product File angegeben werden, das ergibt sich implizit durch das 'include binary launcher' setting.


----------



## Kris (10. Mrz 2010)

Wo finde ich dieses Setting?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2010)

Im Product File


----------

